# Can I change my handle?



## kickingwing (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't put a whole bunch of thought into my handle when I joined and I believe I'm going to be around here for a long time.  Other than creating a brand new profile, anyway to change it?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2015)

PM  Todd Johnson or Brian Mudd..    TJohnson....  bmudd14474

Let them know what name you want....   to find out if it's been used, Compose a new PM, and put the name in the "TO" line...   all names similar will show up....  Pick one that hasn't been used....


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Dave


----------

